# Feeding a very small swarm/Question



## Calbee (Sep 26, 2011)

I recently trapped a very small swarm in a bait hive. I live in the city and there is still a good nectar flow in my area. Do you think I should feed them sugar syrup to increase their survival ability? Queen is laying but not a lot. Also, they stopped building comb in the 5 frame nuc they are in. My few hives are treatment-free and I tend not to feed, except on rare occasions. Any suggestions? Thanks for all.


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

If there is a good nectar flow, no need to feed.


----------



## Kamon A. Reynolds (Apr 15, 2012)

Young colonies and small colonies cannot take full advantage of flows to few foragers. Feed. Nature doesn't care if your bees make it as beekeepers we should assist colonies that are weak and breed from those that are strong nothing wrong with feeding if they need it.


----------



## kenargo (May 13, 2014)

Agree, you should nearly always feed a swarm and especially a weak swarm.


----------



## ruthiesbees (Aug 27, 2013)

definitely feed, and a pollen patty too if you have it. My small nuc was just kinda struggling along until I added the pollen patty, which seemed to kick them into gear. Queen was laying, but not very much until I guess she felt like there were enough resources in the hive.


----------



## tsmullins (Feb 17, 2011)

Oldtimer said:


> If there is a good nectar flow, no need to feed.


When there is a flow on, we do not feed either.

Shane


----------

